# Chars an String anhängen



## Verjigorm (6. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine Verständnisfrage:
Ich habe einen String s und möchte da ein (bzw. mehrere) Char(s) anhängen
An sich nicht so schwer, nur welches ist die beste/sauberste Version?

s = s.concat(""+c);
oder
s = s + c;
oder
Alles in einen Stringbuffer sb stopfen?
sb.append(s);
sb.append(c);

das ganze rennt in ner Schleife und der Endstring wird auch ziemlich lang,
sehr performant is natürlich der Stringbuffer, nur sind die anderen 2 Versionen auch "sauber" ?


----------



## tfa (6. Feb 2008)

Nimm den StringBuilder. 
Wenn der String lang ist und in einer Schleife zusammengebaut wird, sind die beiden anderen Möglichkeiten meiner Meinung nach nicht "sauber".


----------



## Backwardsman (6. Feb 2008)

was genau ist denn der unterschied zwischen StringBuffer und StringBuilder? und warum ist der StringBuffer "unsauber"??


----------



## SlaterB (6. Feb 2008)

StringBuilder ist neuer, nicht synchronisiert, was man meist eh nicht braucht 

> warum ist der StringBuffer "unsauber"

-> 

> die beiden anderen Möglichkeiten meiner Meinung nach nicht "sauber".

die beiden anderen sind nicht StringBuffer..


----------

